# Vinny Bunnerino



## slavetoabunny (Mar 2, 2010)

Vinny Bunnerino was a Gainesville Rabbit Rescue sanctuary rabbit. He was unadoptable due to severe dental issues. Vinny lived a life of luxury and love with his foster mom, Liz.

Vinny was more than just your average bunny. He was GRR's goodwill ambassador and brought smiles to many faces when he would visit with nursing home residents. He came into rescue filthly, with fleas, a URI, and the worst teeth our vet has ever seen. We nursed him back to health and he turned out to be one of the sweetest, happiest bunnies ever. He was like a little puppy dog following his mom around. Vinny's binkies never failed to make you smile.

Vinny's dental condition required monthly tooth trims and he has had numerous dental surgeries. He only had a few teeth left in his mouth. He had another surgery this morning and our little trooper didn't make it through this one.

Vinny was so much more than just a foster rabbit to us. In spite of his dental issues, we expected to have many more years with him. He was loved so much and has left a huge hole in many hearts.

Binky free Vinny. At the Rainbow Bridge you will have a mouth full of healthy teeth and never be in pain again. I love you little buddy.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 2, 2010)

When Liz, Patti and I had lunch together when I went down for Poe's neuter, we talked all about Vinny. I really felt I knew him, just from our conversation. I was so glad that I could contribute toward his vet bills, but wish that his binkies were meant to go on even longer. Hugs to Liz. Vinny will be missed by many!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 2, 2010)

omg my heart just sank!!!!!!!!!!!! no!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Binky free buddy , say hi to Sooty for me


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 2, 2010)

It's just starting to sink in right now that Vinny is really gone. He has been through so many anesthesia's for monthly tooth trims and surguries that there was no reason to think that he wouldn't be fine. It was too sudden.


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 2, 2010)

:tears2h poor vinny. im so sorry. id just logged on to FB to see how things were going and say Fran's post. please pass on my condolence and love to all who cared for him. will miss you vinny.

rip vinny xxxx


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 2, 2010)

What a very handsome and special bunny. :hearts

ink iris: Binky Free Vinny! :rainbow:


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry. He really was a special little guy. Having come through all that hardship, his binkies were extra precious. Now he can binky free, no more worries of pain and tooth trims.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 2, 2010)

WOW i am in total shock so sorry


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 2, 2010)

there goes another hole in our hearts. Binky free Vinny and rest in peace. Even though you had a rough beginning it was nice to hear you ended with people who loved you for the special little man that you were. Gone too soon but missed and not forgotten.


----------



## bunnylady2 (Mar 2, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> It's just starting to sink in right now that Vinny is really gone. He has been through so many anesthesia's for monthly tooth trims and surguries that there was no reason to think that he wouldn't be fine. It was too sudden.



I am numb..I agree Patti. It is so hard to believe. Thank you everyone for you loving words. It makes all the difference. I can't explain it but everyone who knew Viinny just noticed that something special about him.

I loved him so much. Binky free my special boy.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 2, 2010)

I posted this on Facebook but post here as well.

Binky Free Sweet Boy.

We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. ... See More

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Mar 3, 2010)

aaww sorry to hear of your loss, he lived a very wonderful and productive life, bringing smiles to people who needed them most.
Binky free Vinny :angelandbunny:


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Mar 3, 2010)

My heart aches for you all Patti... I am so so very sorry for your loss. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## JimD (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free little one!

ray::rainbow: ***see you on the other side***


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 3, 2010)

What a beautiful boy, my sympathies to everyone whose hearts are aching missing him. Sometimes it seems so unfair when these special ones make themselves such a part of our lives and then leave far too early.


----------

